# Northeast Ohio 2019



## ksu_shroomer

Let's talk about the Morels of Northeast Ohio and stuff.


----------



## Medinacountybrian

With all this rain coming we should be in good shape.


----------



## bluetick1921

ksu_shroomer said:


> Two unrelated finds... Yesterday in Portage County:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today in Summit County:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're off to a good start!
> Happy hunting, everyone


Nice finds finally some finds in summit and portage i will be checking my spots this weekend and gathering up some ramps good luck to all hunting


----------



## Brucellium

Lock ness monster, Bigfoot, and morels in Ohio!! First year of morel hunting and beginning to think like that!! Lol. Saw a mink, a raccoon, a snake , a pair of wood ducks, a common merganser , white trillium, red trillium, spring beauty , yellow trout Lilly and mayapple. Not one morel. Looking in a river valley. Am I doing somrthing wrong or is it just too early or am I legally blind. Great day but empty cast iron pan!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I've always heard to go high on south facing hillsides early, and this is early in NE Ohio. Heck, I found the first dandelion in my yard yesterday doing yard work. Forsythia is blooming, but no dogwoods or apple trees yet. What kind of trees are in the area you're hunting? That can be important. 

And ksushroomer, nice going! You're on my latitude (Mahoning Co.), so things should be going here soon.


----------



## Jomacooso

Gonna hit my spot tomorrow after work for blacks, will report back. Here’s a pic of one last week that I left to grow!


----------



## John Wasko

Hit my honey holes in Geauga County today to see what’s happening. May apples are just starting to pop up and Ramps are just about 4-6 inches tall. I’m going to give it a week but we’re more like 2 weeks out. Cold weather the next couple days won’t help matters but the rain should.


----------



## Brucellium

The high areas near me are way behind the river valley as far as wildflowers, etc. it's mixed hardwoods mostly. Cherry , oak , maple , sycamore, some beech, ash, elm


----------



## Jomacooso

5 days after the last picture. Went to my
Spot today and noticed about 4 more popped up. Was honestly expecting to see a lot more so I’m kind of disappointed.


----------



## shroomsearcher

This rain should help, but the cold temps the next couple of nights might knock them back a bit. Prepare for a secondary flush!


----------



## adamrichard

Hey, everybody! This is my first year going out for the hunt. I've gained permission to explore some private land near Ravenna and was curious if I have a shot finding any this Saturday. Thanks for the insight and good luck to everybody out there.


----------



## bluetick1921

adamrichard said:


> Hey, everybody! This is my first year going out for the hunt. I've gained permission to explore some private land near Ravenna and was curious if I have a shot finding any this Saturday. Thanks for the insight and good luck to everybody out there.


What k


adamrichard said:


> Hey, everybody! This is my first year going out for the hunt. I've gained permission to explore some private land near Ravenna and was curious if I have a shot finding any this Saturday. Thanks for the insight and good luck to everybody out there.


----------



## bluetick1921

What kinda trees are on the land i am thinking by sat they will definitely be up in the area a few have ben found in summit almost to boarder of Portage i have mot found eny yet but i found my first one may 6 of last year and the weather this week should be good check out the the great morel site they have a siteing map that is very helpful good luck to you buddy


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

adamrichard said:


> Hey, everybody! This is my first year going out for the hunt. I've gained permission to explore some private land near Ravenna and was curious if I have a shot finding any this Saturday. Thanks for the insight and good luck to everybody out there.


Welcome to the site AdamRichard! Definitely get out & hunt as much as You can! G'Luck to Ya!


----------



## bluetick1921

Still no mushrooms i am thinking by the weekend beginning of next week i should be on them headed to gurneys this weekend to hunt for them and then hit my home spots Sunday so if the good lord is willing and the creeks dont rise i find them good luck to hunting them


----------



## Old Elm

bluetick1921 said:


> Still no mushrooms i am thinking by the weekend beginning of next week i should be on them headed to gurneys this weekend to hunt for them and then hit my home spots Sunday so if the good lord is willing and the creeks dont rise i find them good luck to hunting them



Ok there, sounds like a very good plan.
Have fun & don’t feed the tick’s!


----------



## bluetick1921

I had one hitchhiker on me Friday so i got tick spray now lol


----------



## bluetick1921




----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

bluetick1921 said:


> View attachment 16292


Sad thing, but the Family will now have closure. Didnt hear of this one. A month ago, I read an article that this happens every couple years or so. Mostly, cause Mushroom Hunters tend to get n the Thick & Hairy parts of the woods, others might not often venture.


----------



## bluetick1921

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Sad thing, but the Family will now have closure. Didnt hear of this one. A month ago, I read an article that this happens every couple years or so. Mostly, cause Mushroom Hunters tend to get n the Thick & Hairy parts of the woods, others might not often venture.


YA IT IS SAB YOUR RIGHT THE FAMLIEY WILL HAVE CLOSURE NOW


----------



## Zabz

I looked in Summit and Medina yesterday, may apples still coming up. Dryads Saddles barely poking out. Late next week I think, not gonna stir up leaves for babies.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Got out today and looked around the sugar maple grove and some tulip trees that I know about in Mahoning Co. Nothing doing. Looking at the pics from southern Ohio their woods are way ahead of anything happening around here! Tomorrow is yard work. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Jomacooso

bluetick1921 said:


> View attachment 16292





shroomsearcher said:


> Got out today and looked around the sugar maple grove and some tulip trees that I know about in Mahoning Co. Nothing doing. Looking at the pics from southern Ohio their woods are way ahead of anything happening around here! Tomorrow is yard work. Maybe this weekend.


i also went out again today and didn’t see much improvement in my spots.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Took a soil temp reading this PM. Still hovering around the mid-50's. We did get a little rain mid-day. The big storm went south of me through Canfield, Boardman, Poland area, which means it probably hit my main hunting area pretty good.


----------



## sb

Jomacooso said:


> 5 days after the last picture.
> View attachment 15416


Jomacooso -- Really great Black Morel Picture. Thanks.


----------



## adamrichard

shroomsearcher said:


> Took a soil temp reading this PM. Still hovering around the mid-50's. We did get a little rain mid-day. The big storm went south of me through Canfield, Boardman, Poland area, which means it probably hit my main hunting area pretty good.


Interesting! What soil temperature do you look for?


----------



## Zabz

I see a lot of posts about south and central ohio, some in prime time, some barely beginning. Then one person in portage/summit saying theres action. I think Ohio has a lot of micro climates, valleys and hills and what not. I think realistically NE will be first week in may, just like usual, despite the warmer than normal temps.


----------



## Zabz

You'll go crazy trying to guess where to look based on other people's reports hahha


----------



## adamrichard

Zabz said:


> I see a lot of posts about south and central ohio, some in prime time, some barely beginning. Then one person in portage/summit saying theres action. I think Ohio has a lot of micro climates, valleys and hills and what not. I think realistically NE will be first week in may, just like usual, despite the warmer than normal temps.


Great tip - I guess it doesn't hurt to start looking now so long as expectations are adjusted accordingly. I plan to go out this weekend... if there are no mushrooms, I'll at least still have my binos for the warblers passing through!


----------



## Zabz

Last year I had an ok season and thought it was over, then I was relieving myself in my friends backyard and saw a fresh yellow. So I went back to spot that didnt produce that year...wham fresh yellows everywhere. NE ohio in particular starts late and goes on either longer or shorter than other seasons. So weird.


----------



## Jomacooso

This is some I found last year on this date. This year I have found about 10 in the same spot about half the size.


----------



## bluetick1921

Zabz said:


> I see a lot of posts about south and central ohio, some in prime time, some barely beginning. Then one person in portage/summit saying theres action. I think Ohio has a lot of micro climates, valleys and hills and what not. I think realistically NE will be first week in may, just like usual, despite the warmer than normal temps.


IN AGREE I AM IN SUMMIT AND HAVE FOUND NOTHING MY FIRST FINDS WERE MAY 6TH LAST YEAR


----------



## MorelMe330

Nothing in Wayne County either.


----------



## Funginista

I have found a couple dozen blacks in Summit County, though they are not nearly as prolific as in past years.


----------



## Zabz

Southern Summit co? I mean the dryads saddles and may apples are barely up where I look


----------



## Seth Leedy

Some were found around Loudonville and Millersburg this past week.
I've been out to see some new areas. Nothing yet.
Holmes County area has started.


----------



## Funginista

Zabz said:


> Southern Summit co? I mean the dryads saddles and may apples are barely up where I look


Yep, southern Summit... I have been in places (in both southern AND northern Summit county) that have may apples a foot tall and leaves wide open. Of course, less than few miles away, the may apples are barely popping! Craziness!

Oh, and the poison ivy is now making its debut... already, nearly 10 inches tall!


----------



## Medinacountybrian

In Medina county past 5 years my finds start around May 5th. I know they start early in micro climates. My cousin found blacks up north by Cleveland in one spot last week. So they are out there, just hard to find. Good luck to everyone. I have a good feeling about this year.


----------



## shroomsearcher

adamrichard said:


> Interesting! What soil temperature do you look for?


I like for it to get up around 60. 



Zabz said:


> I see a lot of posts about south and central ohio, some in prime time, some barely beginning. Then one person in portage/summit saying theres action. I think Ohio has a lot of micro climates, valleys and hills and what not. I think realistically NE will be first week in may, just like usual, despite the warmer than normal temps.


I've been looking at the same thing. Some folks south of I-70 are going berserk, while others are saying things are just getting started! I like the nice gradual warm up we've been having with decent, regular rainfall, but the warm up seems to have gotten a bit too gradual! I'm in Mahoning Co., and we always seem to be one of the last of the last! 
All you can do is keep hunting.


----------



## knapper dave

3 false morels and one good keeper in Wayne county this after noon.


----------



## killtree

Went back to northern Hocking county yesterday. Found greys and a few blacks on Saturday, yesterday i found all yellows. Funny thing, a clump of elms that produced the greys on Saturday give me the yellows yesterday. A total of 60 mushrooms from that one tree in 4 days.


----------



## shagbark

Zabz said:


> I see a lot of posts about south and central ohio, some in prime time, some barely beginning. Then one person in portage/summit saying theres action. I think Ohio has a lot of micro climates, valleys and hills and what not. I think realistically NE will be first week in may, just like usual, despite the warmer than normal temps.


 I
I agree with that. First week of May they should be up. Heck when i was a kid the old guys would go out on mothers day and always come back with a grocerybag full!


----------



## Bryan2508

Found 50+ on grandma's property in Columbiana county. 30 min south of youngstown. All under living apple trees. left 50+ more because they were tiny to see if they keep growing. will post pictures when I can.


----------



## Bryan2508




----------



## shroomsearcher

Your post fills me with hope! I hunt Mahoning Co. and in Lawrence Co., PA just across the line. Heading out tomorrow PM to see if anything is happening in my area.


----------



## Jomacooso

Today. Trumbull co


----------



## Aride

Northern tuscarawas county. Found one small yellow and 5 small half frees.


----------



## adamrichard

Checked two spots in Medina county today. No dice, but Mayapples are up and trilliums are blooming!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Saw no morels today, but found a whole new patch of ramps by accident! Growing right beside the road! Looked over and thought, "Hey, those look like ramps!" Stopped and checked and they sure were. Didn't know who owned the land so I left them alone.


----------



## Medinacountybrian

Found 15 peckerheads in Medina today.


----------



## Medinacountybrian




----------



## Starkmorels

Things are looking good in the canton area today.


----------



## Funginista

I found 49 blacks and 40 half frees today and one lonely tulip (I hiked both southern and northern summit county).


----------



## jeremiahcontessa

Found about 40 half frees and one false in Canton.


----------



## the shroominator

Hi all!! Glad to see everyone survived the winter and wind storms. I’ve been out a few times this spring and have a handful of blacks and spikes to show for it. Things look very close!! Hopefully my work schedule doesn’t get in the way. One of my favorite spots became off limits this year so I’ll be searching for a new honey hole.


----------



## Dhunter

ksu_shroomer said:


> ~70+ yesterday in Portage County. Mostly blacks, a few half-frees, and one little gray.
> Season's off to a great start in these parts. Happy hunting, all!


Hey ksu. I see you have your mushrooms on dehydrato trays. Never tried drying them in a dehydrator,however I remember some old timers that used to sting thrm up with fishing line but but dont recall eber eating them once they werr rehydratef. Whats your thoughts on eating them after.


----------



## Dhunter

ksu_shroomer said:


> ~70+ yesterday in Portage County. Mostly blacks, a few half-frees, and one little gray.
> Season's off to a great start in these parts. Happy hunting, all!


Excuse my typing my fingers dont work well with these little buttons.


----------



## Jomacooso

Went looking for a new spot today and found 4 new patches. Left most behind to grow. Was walking back to car and found two huge blacks and 3 nice size yellows. Best day yet!


----------



## shroomsearcher

ksu_shroomer said:


> In my humble opinion, it's the best (and easiest) way to store/preserve morels and a reconstituted dried morel is _almost_ as good as a fresh.
> And yeah, before I had a dehydrator, I used many different methods for drying, including stringing them up like fish!


I've dried them on window screens on sunny days. Only problem is, once they get close to perfectly dry a little breeze can blow them off! I bought a cheap dehydrator at Aldi's for about $25 three years ago. It works beautifully. Load the trays, plug it in before going to bed, and wake up to perfectly dried shroom! Easy peasy!


----------



## the shroominator

I stretch out some cheese cloth and put a fan set on low blowing over the cut in half morels. Takes about 2-3 days depending on humidity. I like the cheese cloth because it kind of grabs onto the dehydrated morels so they don’t blow away


----------



## the shroominator

Nice finds everyone!!! I hope to find areas where I can find as many black morels as you KSU!! I’m sure you’ve certainly put in your time for those spots


----------



## John Wasko

Been checking the last couple weeks and haven’t seen much action. Check the same grounds today and hitting the mother load for grey’s. I’m in northern Geauga southern Lake County. The next couple weeks should be something to remember!!


----------



## John Wasko

Rain started so I quit. Ended with 20 greys and 28 half frees. The three small greys were broke off and laying on the forest floor so I grabbed them. Pleasantly surprised considering it’s been so cool up here and things haven’t really got going.


----------



## shroomsearcher

First finds in Mahoning Co. today for me. A few fresh yellows and some greys, I think. Never found greys there so not sure, but they sure look like pics of greys I've seen here. I took the yellows because they were growing right beside the 2 track I was hiking in on! I could see where an ATV had almost run them over! and I took some of the greys because, never finding them before, I really don't know how big they get. I did cover up some real tiny ones. 

We're just getting started here. The apples trees aren't fully bloomed, and I only saw a couple of dogwoods in bloom and this woods is full of them. The place is also lousy with Dryad's Saddle, and I only saw two new sprouts about the size of silver dollars. Hopefully a long way to go.


----------



## Jomacooso

shroomsearcher said:


> First finds in Mahoning Co. today for me. A few fresh yellows and some greys, I think. Never found greys there so not sure, but they sure look like pics of greys I've seen here. I took the yellows because they were growing right beside the 2 track I was hiking in on! I could see where an ATV had almost run them over! and I took some of the greys because, never finding them before, I really don't know how big they get. I did cover up some real tiny ones.
> 
> We're just getting started here. The apples trees aren't fully bloomed, and I only saw a couple of dogwoods in bloom and this woods is full of them. The place is also lousy with Dryad's Saddle, and I only saw two new sprouts about the size of silver dollars. Hopefully a long way to go.


I can’t wait for the weekend. This hot rainy weather the next couple days is gonna be great!


----------



## John Wasko

Jomacooso said:


> I can’t wait for the weekend. This hot rainy weather the next couple days is gonna be great!


AMEN!!!


----------



## MorelMe330

Still oddly quiet in Wayne County.


----------



## bluetick1921

How long does morels stay good for after dehydrated and put in glass jars


----------



## Old Elm

ksu_shroomer said:


> Call it morel abuse, but I couldn't help but pick this teeny tiny little guy and snap a photo. Might be my smallest find, yet!


Shame........


----------



## Old Elm

bluetick1921 said:


> How long does morels stay good for after dehydrated and put in glass jars


I store em dried in sealed caning jars with a bit of uncooked rice, they’ll last years that way, but we always seem to eat em up.


----------



## bluetick1921

I did not put rice in jar is there a way to tell if they are bad 


Old Elm said:


> I store em dried in sealed caning jars with a bit of uncooked rice, they’ll last years that way, but we always seem to eat em up.


----------



## Old Elm

bluetick1921 said:


> I did not put rice in jar is there a way to tell if they are bad


Just reconstitute em


----------



## shroomsearcher

Jomacooso said:


> I can’t wait for the weekend. This hot rainy weather the next couple days is gonna be great!





John Wasko said:


> AMEN!!!


I agree. Give the soil temps a little kick in the pants! I killed myself in the heat today trying to get ahead of the yard work so I can go hunt this weekend. 

Plus, I installed the software that should have allowed me to download pics from my camera, but no go! And now I'm getting messages from "Nikon Message Center 2" about updates! AAAARRRGGGHH!! Why can't anything be simple?


----------



## bluetick1921

Old Elm said:


> Just reconstitute em


I was going to do that but didn't know if there was away to tell if they had gone bad this month is new to me i have 2 different jars one i air dried and they feel like paper and the other jar i dehydrated and they are hard and crispy thank you for your advise good luck on your hunts this and every season


----------



## John Wasko

What a day! 53 total in Lake County. Some were as big as my hand. Mostly blacks with a couple greys mixed in plus 2 perfect pheasant backs!!! Still a bunch of hunting left too!!!


----------



## GoatMomma

ksu_shroomer said:


> These were in Portage County today and definitely NOT on private property, so they came home with me!


Could you share how long it took to find the pile of morels in your post. Or/and how long in general it take to find morels in Portage County. I must be doing something wrong cause I’ve only ever found one morel at a time, never a “honey pot”.


----------



## shroomsearcher

There are no shortcuts. We all have "indicators" that we watch which will give us a hint of when to get out there. Where is another question. I looked 2 whole seasons before I found any, and still haven't found any flushes of "mother lode" quantity! Plus, every year is different. This one seems to be shaping up as a good one, so get out there and look around. 

One thing that helps me is that I've heard that kids are good at spotting them because of their lower point of view. And maybe because they have fresher eyes! Anyway, when I hit a spot that looks "shroomy", or where I've found them before, I'll put my hands on my knees and bend over. I scan around, starting at my feet and working outward. Many times I've done this and said, "Oh! There's one!" And I'll keep looking and spot another. The most I've spotted from any one vantage point was 5. 

Might not sound like many, but I'm thankful for every one I get.


----------



## Jomacooso

Checked my yellow spot this morning.


----------



## John Wasko

What county?



Jomacooso said:


> Checked my yellow spot this morning.
> View attachment 18596
> View attachment 18598
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Jomacooso

Trumbull


----------



## Old Elm

Jomacooso said:


> Checked my yellow spot this morning.
> View attachment 18596
> View attachment 18598


Those look nice. Enjoy the season too.


----------



## cooley

Jomacooso you finding many because my yellow spots here in Trumbull have produced 0 as of right now!


----------



## Jomacooso

cooley said:


> Jomacooso you finding many because my yellow spots here in Trumbull have produced 0 as of right now!


This spot in particular had about a dozen and a half or so of pretty big ones already. My newer spot has about the same amount but much smaller. Hope it dries up a bit and you find some.


----------



## MorelMe330

Stark county today.


----------



## John Wasko

Jomacooso said:


> Trumbull


Thanks! I’ve been finding some real nice greys and blacks in Lake / Geauga county but haven’t seen any yellows yet. Will be looking in the morning.


----------



## Aja

On the board in mahoning county


----------



## Grady

All I found today in Carroll county. Anyone try one of these?


----------



## sb

Grady said:


> All I found today in Carroll county. Anyone try one of these?


Lions mane: It's a good edible. You can saute it in butter & salt, soft or crispy. I'm preferring crispy on the outer edges nowadays.

Also known as a medicinal mushroom. I dry over half of what I find, then powder it and add it to cooked cereals, pancakes. I don't bother putting it into capsules, though I purchased it that way for years before harvesting it myself.

I harvest it at every opportunity


----------



## GoatMomma

ksu_shroomer said:


> I'm not totally sure I understand your question, GoatMomma. I've been hunting the woods in and around my little town for about 20 years. When the season's in full swing, I usually spend more time picking than I do hunting. Some areas make a few morels, other areas make a ton... so how long did it take me to get that mess of them in the picture? It took years! But that day, I was in the woods for an hour or two. Doesn't help, I know...
> You're probably not doing anything "wrong", just keep looking and exploring new areas! Good luck and happy hunting!


Thanks for the reply and the encouragement. I’ll keep hunting and enjoying every one I find.


----------



## GoatMomma

shroomsearcher said:


> There are no shortcuts. We all have "indicators" that we watch which will give us a hint of when to get out there. Where is another question. I looked 2 whole seasons before I found any, and still haven't found any flushes of "mother lode" quantity! Plus, every year is different. This one seems to be shaping up as a good one, so get out there and look around.
> 
> One thing that helps me is that I've heard that kids are good at spotting them because of their lower point of view. And maybe because they have fresher eyes! Anyway, when I hit a spot that looks "shroomy", or where I've found them before, I'll put my hands on my knees and bend over. I scan around, starting at my feet and working outward. Many times I've done this and said, "Oh! There's one!" And I'll keep looking and spot another. The most I've spotted from any one vantage point was 5.
> 
> Might not sound like many, but I'm thankful for every one I get.


Thanks for the information - I will definitely recruit my kids to help. Even when I don’t find a morel I always come home with a variety of other edibles, so I’ll continue the hunt and keep my eyes on the ground! Hope you have a great season.


----------



## MorelMe330

First of the year for Wayne county.


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> Lions mane: It's a good edible. You can saute it in butter & salt, soft or crispy. I'm preferring crispy on the outer edges nowadays.
> 
> Also known as a medicinal mushroom. I dry over half of what I find, then powder it and add it to cooked cereals, pancakes. I don't bother putting it into capsules, though I purchased it that way for years before harvesting it myself.
> 
> I harvest it at every opportunity


Is this early for Lions mane?


----------



## GoatMomma

Seek and ye shall find....














Never give up! Finally found a bunch in Portage County!


----------



## shroomsearcher

GoatMomma said:


> Thanks for the information - I will definitely recruit my kids to help. Even when I don’t find a morel I always come home with a variety of other edibles, so I’ll continue the hunt and keep my eyes on the ground! Hope you have a great season.


Good idea about the kids. Go on Google Images and show them lots of pics of morels! Helps train the brain to spot that particular shape. After hunting for so long without finding any, I was beginning to feel a lot of self doubt. Was I looking at them and just not seeing them? So I looked at lots of pictures. When I spotted that first one, there was no doubt about it! Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Jomacooso

Trumbull. Also someone else got to my other spot before me


----------



## the shroominator

Great haul GoatMamma!!! Keep looking around. Don’t be afraid to knock on doors either. It really helps if you have private property to poke around on.


----------



## sb

GoatMomma said:


> Seek and ye shall find....
> View attachment 19102
> View attachment 19104
> Never give up! Finally found a bunch in Portage County!


Congrats! Beautiful pictures are always enjoyable. Thanks.


----------



## shroomsearcher

TTT. If we don't keep these things current they get buried in the Chinese spam!


----------



## Aja

mahoning today


----------



## bluetick1921




----------



## bluetick1921

This was my haul from this morning i found the biggest one i haver found


----------



## MorelMe330

County?


----------



## bluetick1921

MorelMe330 said:


> County?


Summit county


----------



## Grady

Can anyone tell me what type of mushrooms these are?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Little Brown Mushrooms, or LBM's for short. Literally thousands of species and hard to get a reliable ID. Best not fooled with, although I have found morels in spots when the initial flush of LBM's died back.


----------



## Grady

shroomsearcher said:


> Little Brown Mushrooms, or LBM's for short. Literally thousands of species and hard to get a reliable ID. Best not fooled with, although I have found morels in spots when the initial flush of LBM's died back.


Thanks and good to know! I'll be back back in this area to look again soon. At the very least, I thought it was a neat picture!


----------



## bluetick1921




----------



## bluetick1921

My only find today


----------



## shroomsearcher

Grady said:


> Thanks and good to know! I'll be back back in this area to look again soon. At the very least, I thought it was a neat picture!


Absolutely! You have a good camera and a good eye for framing a shot.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Got out today, and it seems like things are wanting to draw to a close where I hunt in Mahoning Co. The big, end of season yellows are up. I was kind of surprised with the soil temps like they are. Took a reading in my side yard when I got home and it was 54.3F. Still, I'm happy with what I found today, and who knows? Maybe the warmup that's coming will prompt one last flush. God knows we have enough moisture!


----------



## bluetick1921

Tonight's quick hunt after work


----------



## bluetick1921

And Lastnights dinner


----------



## sallys catering




----------



## MorelMe330

County?



sallys catering said:


> View attachment 20692


----------



## sallys catering

This morning in Cuyahoga


----------



## sallys catering

Harvested these as well. Bulbs were massive!


----------



## hugh

We found some nice big yellows in Richland co., around dead elm and ash


----------



## bluetick1921

Todays finds


----------



## bluetick1921

I hope everyone had a good season this year i know i was not disappointed i am already looking forward to next year making new plans and strategies i lern more every season time for see update and what is everyone thinking and lookingforward to next year


----------



## John Wasko

I figured it was about done but went out yesterday in Xtreme Northeast Ohio and conditions are perfect for yellows. Found about a dozen yesterday. They just started coming up in my prime spots. It’s been extremely cool up here with an occasional warm day.


----------

